# lucanus jigs



## snapperhigh (Jan 6, 2009)

are lucanus jigs worth giving another try ?? i tryed em all last summer and didnt catch a thing ! and tips on how to fish them and what color ??


----------



## DoubleD (Oct 2, 2007)

I've tried them also without much luck. I'm thinking about putting some squid on the hook for scent and trying that. I'll let you know if it works.


----------



## seacapt (Oct 1, 2007)

Had more of the same. Even tried them off Key West last Spring with no luck. Did catch a bunch of sall trash fish when I put squid on them.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Abuddy of mine used them 2 different days last summer and all we caught was bait. So I am swearing off of them. Not worth the money in my opinion.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Not worth my money


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Here we go. I for one love the lacanus jigs. But with that said I will tell you why. They catch fish when fished correctly. First the conditions need to be just right. Very little current 50# braid 30# leader in 190feet of water. And you have no choice but to change the size of hooks and also there leader length. The brown ones are deadly on scamp. but you only need a 2 feet lift. Back on the bottom for 5 to 10 second. You will have a lane snapper or scamp on. Don't use any type of bait. We also fished them 25 miles west of Key West on what we call the horn reef. We have no problem catching large red groupers up to 25# one after another. Groupers love the puff of sand and will go to that area......There's a few more things to be said about the way lacanus jigs need to be fishand I hope you don't give up on them. O no did I give away the catfish bait? Gene


----------



## Reel Alimony (Apr 25, 2008)

Recess you recommend a 2 foot lift.. if you are fishing in 2-3' seas would the lift be in addition to the up and down motion of the boat?

what are you recommending for hook sizes,

I've got some on order.. birthday gift.. will let you all know how we did.


----------



## fman (Feb 16, 2009)

Here is my suggestion for the cost :Give a Lucanus "knock off " jiga try. These actuallyare what the Lucanus is modeled after. Overseeas this is the jig people use. I will be use the jig below in 150g (5oz.) this weekend out of Jacksonville. A well known Jig fisherman on another message board has used these with much success on Black seabassand Flounderand he suggested that they are would be Grouper candy if fished in the manner that Recess stated in the above post. I changed my hooks out on these also. The pic is of them before I changed the hooks. I put on a split ring on the bottom and a 6/0 Gamakatsu 4X stong hook. You can also put an assist hook on this Jig. I may play around with adding a strip of squid on the jig. My theory is that the little trash fish picking on the squid should peak the interest of Mr. Grouper to see what all the fuss is about! Hope this helps.

http://www.anglerscenter.com/lures_power_jig.htm


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

No You will lower and raise your pole to what your boat is doing. That's why I sugested 50# line down on the bottom. If the current is running fast do not let your line bow on you. Pull up and lower again the key is to feelyour bite.


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

> *Reel Alimony (2/16/2009)*Recess you recommend a 2 foot lift.. if you are fishing in 2-3' seas would the lift be in addition to the up and down motion of the boat?
> 
> what are you recommending for hook sizes,
> 
> I've got some on order.. birthday gift.. will let you all know how we did.


We meant just pulling up the rod tip about 2 feet and dropping back to the bottom, you are exactly right in a sea it just picks up a little farther , the hooks from the 200 gram and larger lucanas jigs have larger hooks we started taking them off and putting them on the 110s and 75 grams, With all that said small ones work wonderful for scamp ,but dont take my word for it.

TIM


----------



## AUtiger01 (Oct 17, 2007)

Recess, 

Do you use the whole lucanus system or just the jigs?


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

jigs only, that reel is just not fast enough anymore compared to the toriums, triniads and torques. we have 50-100 shimano trevelas, torium 20-30s , 10-15 foot of mono shock leader that is usally 50-60pd tied to the bimini using a yucatan knot, then 30-50 flouro leader about 4-6foot tied to a very small spro swivelthat can be reeled into the guides[ just helps with line twist] and 50 pound powerpro. the only thing i can say is that they do work if all you catching is bait fish sounds like you need to move anyways, large areas of live bottom that is where they shine the best. plus all the best grouper spots dont have no bait on them cause they have all be eatin. LOL hope this helps it works for us.

TIM


----------

